# Public Schools



## Cinzia (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi!
I have a son in High School in New York City. he is in the 11 th grade. I want to move to Italy early next year. I would like to know if it is better to have him graduate in NY or just have him continue high school in Italy since he does not speak Italian.? I ask because I am aware that in Italy H.S. is 4, 5, and 6 years Long depending on the area of concentration. I also would greatly appreciate any information on what paper work is needed to register students in schools there. 
Thank you for you time and help


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Cinzia said:


> Hi!
> I have a son in High School in New York City. he is in the 11 th grade. I want to move to Italy early next year. I would like to know if it is better to have him graduate in NY or just have him continue high school in Italy since he does not speak Italian.? I ask because I am aware that in Italy H.S. is 4, 5, and 6 years Long depending on the area of concentration. I also would greatly appreciate any information on what paper work is needed to register students in schools there.
> Thank you for you time and help


when you say public schools do you mean state schools as if there are any english people who are going to reply to this , the meaning in englnd for public shcools is somwere like eaton ie a verry expencive private school con fusing i know as an american freind of mine came to italy and wanted me to take her bto a public school and tranlate for her , me beeing english thats not good idea they wont leern the lingo and mix with italian children she of coarse meant state run italian school 
Wich is a good idea in my opinion


----------



## Cinzia (Nov 20, 2012)

Ciao!
I am sorry I forgot that the translation is different. I was refering to state schools. I do not believe in expensive schools if you are a foreigner, the children do not really the complete experience if they are totally sheltered. I know that a change from one country to another is a big change buy my kids have undergone change prior. We moved from NY to the Dominican and they went to spanish only schools and they adapted quite fast and well so I am confident that they will do well.
Any information you can provided will be well received.


Grazie!


----------

